

The Anti-Resolution Resolution - dreeves
http://blog.beeminder.com/should/

======
dreeves
Here's the key part:

IF I say "I/we should do X" THEN I take some immediate action that gets me
slightly closer to X happening.

And to excerpt the conclusion:

...the idea is to take some action, no matter how tiny, as a conditioned
response to hearing yourself state an intention. Cultivate an aversion to
saying "I should..." and then sitting there like an idiot failing to follow
through.

